# Where to find Replacement LED Moonlight Bulb?



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey all,

I was wondering if anybody knew of a good source locally or that will ship for a replacement moonlight bulb:


























The text on the side of the bulb is:
JCRD+C
110-130V 50-60Hz
BLUE 20LEDS

I was going to order directly from my light manufacturer but it would cost me 50+ for 2 of these...seems expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The LED has a MR16 connection/socket. In my brief Google search, I can't find any of that style in all blue emittors.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

maybe DealExtreme ?


----------



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

> maybe DealExtreme ?


I poked around there, didn't seem to find anything that I'm confident would work. Thanks for the suggestion though.



> The LED has a MR16 connection/socket. In my brief Google search, I can't find any of that style in all blue emittors.


Yes, unfortunately I may need to order direct from the light manufacturer and shell out some bucks. But if I'm doing all this.... maybe I should just get a whole new fixture...hmmmm......

THankS!


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

If you were planning on getting a new fixture all together, maybe you can give the Ikea Grossby LED night light a try. The head rotates so you can point it wherever you want. I believe it's either 0.3W or 0.4W.

I use one of these on my tank and since it comes with a photosensor, it just comes on automatically when it's dark (when my MH turn off). What's great about it is that I don't need a separate timer for it


----------



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

> If you were planning on getting a new fixture all together, maybe you can give the Ikea Grossby LED night light a try. The head rotates so you can point it wherever you want. I believe it's either 0.3W or 0.4W.
> 
> I use one of these on my tank and since it comes with a photosensor, it just comes on automatically when it's dark (when my MH turn off). What's great about it is that I don't need a separate timer for it


My current fixture has built-in moonlights. I am thinking of buy a whole new fixture, main lights, moonlights and all. If I pick something up without built-in moonlights I'll def. check those out.

Thanks!


----------

